# Hard Drive Failure on Owned Hopper - Options



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi DBSTalkers,

I have a bad hard drive (311 error) on a Hopper with Sling that is about a year old. It is an "owned" not leased Hopper. I am trying to figure out my options, as it is at a vacation home. Can I just change the drive or will I need to get it repaired or swapped at Dish?

I had a VERY confused conversation with Dish tech support that tried to swap my "owned" Hopper for a leased one. They didn't seem to have any idea how to get an "owned" Hopper fixed let alone how to ship anything to another address, so I exited the call and figured I better do some more research before trying again. There are very few posts on the internet aboiut hard drive failures on the Hopper (just my luck...).

Any words of wisdom are appreciated. Is there a newer model availble? Might just buy a new one and get this one fixed later.

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Contact DIRT http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/. They can assist you.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

jwhite said:


> Hi DBSTalkers,
> 
> I have a bad hard drive (311 error) on a Hopper with Sling that is about a year old. It is an "owned" not leased Hopper. I am trying to figure out my options, as it is at a vacation home. Can I just change the drive or will I need to get it repaired or swapped at Dish?
> 
> ...


As has been stated above, a DIRT member should be able to help you. However, the Hopper with Sling is the newest receiver offered by DISH. As for swapping out receivers, I own my receivers and when they needed to be replaced, DISH would swap it out with a REMANUFACTURED receiver and it continued to be shown as a purchased receiver on any documentation. I do not know why that would be any different with a Hopper unit. But, DIRT should have be able to answer all your concerns.


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks All! 

DiRT member Mike H just took care of me. I added the protection plan and they are shipping me a unit out. Great service.

Jay


----------

